# Food Safety News - 10/19/2021



## daveomak.fs (Oct 19, 2021)

*Ten in Western Kentucky inflected with E. coli O157:H7 — source unknown*
By Dan Flynn on Oct 19, 2021 12:06 am
Six people in Western Kentucky are hospitalized with a specific strain of E. coli in an outbreak that Public Health investigators have not be able to identify the food source,  but believe it is due to some sort of food distribution. The Kentucky Cabinet for Health and Family Services Saturday said at least 10 Kentuckians... Continue Reading


*Some sickened in Salmonella outbreak in the UK ask lawyers for help*
By News Desk on Oct 19, 2021 12:05 am
A number of people have asked lawyers to investigate whether their illness was part of a Salmonella outbreak linked to pork scratchings in the United Kingdom. Among those involved are a man from Malton, North Yorkshire, who was hospitalized and diagnosed with a Salmonella Infantis infection after eating pork scratchings, and a retired elite swimmer... Continue Reading


*Center for Foodborne Illness to host public webinar on food safety data*
By News Desk on Oct 19, 2021 12:03 am
Ohio State’s Center for Foodborne Illness and Research and Prevention (CFI) is inviting the public and other interested individuals to a free webinar on Wednesday, Oct. 27, from noon to 1 p.m. EDT. The webinar, titled, “Improve Food Safety Decisions Using Existing Data,” will focus on answering the question, “What is needed to effectively and... Continue Reading


*I Cook Foods inquiry not misled but evidence errors caused confusion*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 19, 2021 12:02 am
A second inquiry into the closure of an Australian catering firm has found officials didn’t deliberately mislead investigators but omission of some evidence led to “considerable confusion”. The parliamentary inquiry into the closure of I Cook Foods was reopened in June after allegations in the media about the company’s closure and evidence given during initial... Continue Reading


*Honey, misbranded foods, pesticide use included in update on imported foods*
By News Desk on Oct 19, 2021 12:01 am
The Food and Drug Administration uses import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links for specific details... Continue Reading


----------

